# Bios checksum error



## lunamoon (Aug 15, 2004)

Hello, 

After trying to flash the bios of my computer, a PENTIUM III, 866 MHz, intel processor, and a P6VAP-A+ motherboard , appears the following message everytime I turn on the computer,

Award Bootblock BIOS v1.0

BIOS ROM checksum error 

Dectecting floppy drive A media
INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER

I wonder if there's a solution or if I just have to buy a new motherboard. I would appreciate any suggestion, thank you very much for your help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The phrase "trying to flash the bios" seems to tell the story here. You have obviously corrupted the BIOS. Can you boot from an MS-DOS floppy? If so, you'll need to get the FLASH program and BIOS image and complete the FLASH process.


----------



## lunamoon (Aug 15, 2004)

:redface: I know should have not messed with that, but the computer was almost dead...., well I made the boot disk, when to the manufactures site, dowloaded the bin file and flash utility, but when I try to complete the flash, the writing keeps failing......the the puter reboots and then appears the same message only it says disk boot failure too.

Award Bootblock BIOS v1.0

BIOS ROM checksum error 

Disk boot failure. Dectecting floppy drive A media
INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER. Then I insert the disk again and the puter aske me to Type the name of the Command Interpreter (e.g., C\Windows\Command.com)
A\

Whic is this command?. Did I choose the wrong bios version? Is there a solution for my problem?. Thanks for your help.

Regards


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What is on your boot disk, it sounds like you don't have a complete boot disk. 

Go to www.bootdisk.com and download a boot disk image and create it. The DrDOS ones for flashing should do the trick, just pick the first one. After creating the boot disk, copy your flash image and utiity onto that one and boot it.


----------



## lunamoon (Aug 15, 2004)

Hello John

I have the right boot disk, but when I try to flash the bio:


http://www.ecsusa.com/downloads/flashAward.html

In step 2, I get and error message at the botton of the image, and on step 3 and 4 the line above is always red then the computer reboots and I have the same message. What's the matter?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## lunamoon (Aug 15, 2004)

And thanks for the link it's a very interesting web.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i almost think the bios protection jumper is to blame.

alot of motherboards have a cmos clear jumper, in fact, nearly all of them, but some have a cmos flash jumper, you might try to find it on the board.


----------



## lunamoon (Aug 15, 2004)

hi walt, 

I am sorry to be a bother. I checked as you said and I had that bios flush jumper, I changed it to disable the bios protection, and proceded to flash the bios but now on the first screen of the award flash utility appears an unkown flash message. 

Is the bios chip damage?, did I chose the wrong file to udate my bios? I got a P6VAP-A+ revision 1.1 motherboard and a P6VAP-A+ ver 1.2cF bios (Award Modular 6.00 PG), so I chose version 1.3a from this site http://www.ecsusa.com/downloads/p6vap_a.html. Is it ok. Do I have to enable the cmos clear jumper too?.


Thanks


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i don't know, as i have never had to flash a bios...

i simply know what sorts of hardware exists, and that some have a cmos protect jumper.

someone else would have to help you know if you used the right flash file.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The unknown flash message appears to suggest you're using either the wrong BIOS image, or the wrong FLASH utility. I'd check with the board manufacturer tech support at this point...


----------



## lunamoon (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks John, I' ll email them.


----------



## spaceblue (Aug 27, 2004)

*you are not alone *

hello all,
lunamoon it seems that i have the same problem as you. 
i use the same hardware as you and tried to update the bios from vapa13a.bin to vapa15b.bin ....
everything works fine but the flash utility obiously makes a mistake during the write process.
i have tried all different bios versions from 1.1a up to 1.5b and all other solutions you mentioned here - but everytime the same story :evil: 

 But when i type wrong name of the *.bin file into the flash utility i get the following message:

"System was not new awardbios version! please updata ROM BIOS first..."

... ok (my last hope) so i read something about rom bios and now i know not really more than before... and i can`t find any rom files for this mainboard  

please please let me know if the support or anyone else told you a solution to this curious problem


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2004)

You should probably stick to the 1.1 versions.


----------



## spaceblue (Aug 27, 2004)

the first version available is 1.1a - anyway it is the fist version listet on the ecs site. do u know where i can get an erlier one?


----------

